# customer service



## bman2012 (Jan 20, 2011)

The next Co. on my list PineKnot Archery that fellow cares about Bow hunting. And his customers


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

Martin archery is has INCREDIBLE customer service. I couldn't have been happier with them. They stand behind their products and go out of their way to make customers happy.


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

hha,vaportrail,sword just to name a few.


----------



## jeblevins (Jan 23, 2011)

Bear Archery (aka Carolina Archery and Trophy Ridge). I was being stupid and did something that broke my 5-6 year old whisker biscuit. I emailed them to see if they sold the piece that I needed separately, along with a story explaining that it was my fault, not workmanship. They emailed me back and said that they were sending me a new one free of charge! That was awesome.


----------



## Lost Possum (Nov 25, 2010)

Trophy Ridge x 2. Just had a sight pin prob. Called and they were great and spot on.


----------



## IBOHUNT (Jan 29, 2003)

NAP for sure, they bent over backwards when I had a problem with their product. HHA, if my local shop can't fix it, HHA replaces it for free, no questions asked. Thats why I buy repeatedly from these 2 companies. Just my 2 cents


----------



## hokahlegend (Jan 11, 2010)

Reconyx...I have only had one problem with one of them, happen to live close, went in, he went in back had his tech fix it, gave it back said no charge and apologized and gave me some trinkets...Very nice


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

Cobra Archery - awesome.
ASAT - Jan was great to deal with!!

Not go good - Day One Clothing - had quite an extended go round with Gary. From what I have read on different posts - you either love the guy or you have a major issue with him.


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

Athens, Spot Hogg and Crackers have been great.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Slick Trick Doinker Athens minnkota


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

Victory was great with response to questions, had multiple exchanges on a Saturday with them and bought me some:thumbs_up:thumbs_up
Vapor Trail, I got some of thier strings for my first attempted string change, I called just before starting for some advise and tips and spent almost an hour just talking archery with them felt like I was talking with an old friend.

South Shore Archery, Jerry is the best - more need not be said :rock:


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

I will add Firenock to the list.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

South Shore Archery Supply. Harvest Time Archery. Sword Sights. Paul At Starrflight. Tightspot Quivers. Battledrum Arrows wraps. U Slide. Rytera Archery.


----------

